# Huge Venomous Snake post. Part 3: Africa



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's the final part of the set (for now!). These are most of the African species I keep.

Western Gaboon Viper:




































Snouted Cobra (adult):


















Juvenile:









Black Necked Spitting Cobra:


















Mozambique Spitting Cobra (1st locale):









2nd and more common locale:



























Puff Adder - found these incredibly hard to photograph, pics do not do them justice for colour or size so may try for more later...




































Western Green Mamba:



























Continued in next post.


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Black Mamba:









Egyptian Saw Scale Viper:









Blandings Tree Snake:



























Not African but never mind, Nose Horned Viper:


















Sahara Sand Viper:


















Coral Cobra:



























There are still snakes I haven't put up and more coming in all the time so there's always more pics to come.

Pete


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

:no1:

Lovely collection.


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

the coral cobra is so beautiful, great collection


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

the green mamba looks amazing!!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

what sex are you _D. viridis _


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Greens are lush!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Are you interested in selling you Blandingii?

If so PM me, this is one of the nicer looking types, streching my memory I think its males that are dark and dont look half as nice so I'd say yours is female?


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

eco_tonto said:


> what sex are you _D. viridis _


Male, if you have or know of females please let me know.



STReptiles said:


> Are you interested in selling you Blandingii?
> 
> If so PM me, this is one of the nicer looking types, streching my memory I think its males that are dark and dont look half as nice so I'd say yours is female?


 None of these are for sale I'm afraid. This is my first one so couldn't tell you first hand any sexual diamorphism but this one is indeed a Female.

Pete


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

What a great collection!!!! :notworthy::2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

wow, you're collection is huge! gorgeous snakes.

looked at all your threads but i think the africans top the lot, they just look a lot more menacing i think!


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

love the green mamba and I recently purchased a coral cobra. fantastic little snakes


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Couple more of my favorites:





































Pete


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

aaaa,snakes from my mother land,lol,,great pics!


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

First pic I've ever got of this calm natured Snouted Cobra hooding up


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! the contrast on the greens is just stunning :2thumb:


----------

